# Where are all the pics of the AJ's



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello, I want to see pics... AJ season is open now, ...


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

ill post some after my outing tomorrow...hopefully


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Who wants to pay money for rising gas to catch one fish per person I don't.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jgraham154 said:


> Who wants to pay money for rising gas to catch one fish per person I don't.


Then dont stay home and play Xbox!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Tomorrow Night!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm out there tomorrow, too. Will post tomorrow evening.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

jgraham154 said:


> Who wants to pay money for rising gas to catch one fish per person I don't.


me :yes:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

My friend Robbie and his friends caught a few yesterday...


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Robbie is a cool guy, can you do me a favor and Tell him Angus's Tall Son Shawn said Great job buddy!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I will tell him. I will talk to him tomorrow and read him your comment. He doesnt forget anyone!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Biloxi rodeo this weekend


----------

